# On LR CC start up dynamiclinkmanager crashes (Mac)



## donoreo (Apr 14, 2016)

On start up I get a crash with the dynamiclinkmanager.  It actually crashes several times according to the logs before the pop up.   It does not kill LR, it keeps going but is very slow until the crashes are done and it gives the message  It reports that is cannot find the temporary directory.  Sorry, I am at work and can post more from the logs later, but I wanted to get this started.

Me research has shown that this could be related to the permissions issue on a Mac but I have done the recommended steps and still get it.  It did start after the upgrade to the latest LR CC.

I was not sure if this was related to my memory issues in my other thread, but it occurred after I put the new memory in as well.

Latest version of LR CC, latest OSX 10.11.4


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2016)

It could indeed be a permissions problem. If you fix the permissions of some folders, make sure you include all subfolders too. Click on the wheel icon and choose 'Apply to enclosed items'.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> It could indeed be a permissions problem. If you fix the permissions of some folders, make sure you include all subfolders too. Click on the wheel icon and choose 'Apply to enclosed items'.


Which I did.  Then confirmed that the permissions "took" in the terminal.


----------



## rob211 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm. I thought it was related to the process and access to library files, not photo files (it seems to be a problem related the CC integration, not just Lr).

Are these the steps you referred to as having tried:
Dynamic Link Manager repeatedly crashes when tr... | Adobe Community
Adobe Creative Cloud Update fails due to DynamicLinkManager


----------



## donoreo (Apr 16, 2016)

rob211 said:


> Hmm. I thought it was related to the process and access to library files, not photo files (it seems to be a problem related the CC integration, not just Lr).
> 
> Are these the steps you referred to as having tried:
> Dynamic Link Manager repeatedly crashes when tr... | Adobe Community
> Adobe Creative Cloud Update fails due to DynamicLinkManager



Yes.  Interestingly today it did not crash.  I have not done anything since Wednesday when it last crashed.  

Here is the detail:

Application Specific Information:
terminating with uncaught exception of type dvacore::filesupport::dir_exception: $$$/dvacore/filesupport/DirTemp=Could not find the temporary directory.
abort() called


----------



## donoreo (Apr 24, 2016)

It just crashed again now.  Same error.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2016)

While we're waiting for Simon to hopefully take a look, have you tried the standard troubleshooting steps?  Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps


----------



## donoreo (May 5, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> While we're waiting for Simon to hopefully take a look, have you tried the standard troubleshooting steps?  Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps



Sorry for the slow reply.  Not all.  It has not happened again.  Rather odd, really.  On the upside....my overall memory problem had been going on for a longer time than I thought.  I had a problem using dual monitors so I stopped using them.  I have not had any problems with dual monitors since the memory switch.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2016)

So you're all fixed?  Oh good!


----------



## donoreo (May 6, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> So you're all fixed?  Oh good!



I seem to be, but being an IT guy it bothers me to have not found the root cause of the error.


----------

